# Welcome Princess Jewel Slayton



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She already looks right at home<:

I'm so happy for you<:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic. She looks really settled and very pretty. You are really going to enjoy having her in your home.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations and welcome "Princess Jewel", you are going to be so very happy in your lovely new home with a fantastic family!.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Princess Jewel is a real beauty. She is a lucky girl to have found her way into your home and hearts.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a great way to start my Monday! I'm so happy for you 3. Jewel is beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jewel is beautiful, Congratulations!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

How wonderful, Sandra! Jewel is a beautiful girl who now has a beautiful family!


----------



## Shelly Breuer (Nov 10, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

So happy for Princess Jewel and you all!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So happy for your family and Princess Jewel is one lucky girl to now be a part of it  . Love the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, she's adorable. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww, what a cutie!!!! Im so happy for you and Princess Jewel....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is lovely, I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Love the name. Congratulations to you all.


----------

